# This is a first



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Just saw a 4 and a half hour block for 81 bucks in Riverside that's just crazy

Keeps popping back up either they have several or people grab it then change their mind. Probably a huge load of packages!


----------



## movalca (May 28, 2017)

I had one earlier - 1900-2200 for $54.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I saw that too. I'm talking about four and a half hours I've never seen or heard of that.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I took that. 23 stops, done in 3hrs. local to, well as you know I could be stuck with corona, 20 miles away.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I think they did the half hour by accident glad you got it


----------



## VinJuice (Jul 9, 2017)

The 3 hour blocks are fine but most 3.5 hour blocks I get should be paid more like 4.5 to 5 hours.

Amazon think drivers are too dumb to do the math so they totally overload and overwork you on blocks that are over 3 hours. I used to do three or four blocks a week, now its more like one to two or none, even though blocks are easier to get. It's not worth it anymore.


----------

